# PC to MAC transition.



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 3, 2022)

Hi,
Going from PC to MAC. I'm trying to make sure I have all the necessary equipment so I can get started as soon as my order arrives.
In terms of SSDs, I'm gonna get two T7 drives exclusively for samples. Are these best to go directly into the USB-C ports?
How about my audio interface? It is a Zoom u-24 and it is currently plugged into my PC's USB-A slot. Would this need to go into USB-C on the MAC?
The MAC itself will be a MAC studio. 

Thanks


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 3, 2022)

I might suggest getting a hub which would plug into one of your thunderbolt ports. You'll find your slots will get used up fast. (Mine is something like this.). A hub plugged into just _one_ of your thunderbolt slots can handle a lot! Mine has my keyboard controller, a Korg Nanokontrol, my audio interface, a Vienna key, an ethernet cable and two monitors plugged into it. That leaves three thunderbolt ports for other things.

The Zoom might work well, but I'd suggest getting a low-end audio interface from Focusrite, PreSonus, MOTU, or M-Audio. I have the Focusrite 2i4, and it works just great.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 4, 2022)

musicalweather said:


> I might suggest getting a hub which would plug into one of your thunderbolt ports. You'll find your slots will get used up fast. (Mine is something like this.). A hub plugged into just _one_ of your thunderbolt slots can handle a lot! Mine has my keyboard controller, a Korg Nanokontrol, my audio interface, a Vienna key, an ethernet cable and two monitors plugged into it. That leaves three thunderbolt ports for other things.
> 
> The Zoom might work well, but I'd suggest getting a low-end audio interface from Focusrite, PreSonus, MOTU, or M-Audio. I have the Focusrite 2i4, and it works just great.


Just curious but what's wrong with the Zoom? Are they not a good brand? I mainly got it because all the ports were facing up which allowed me more space on my desk.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 4, 2022)

Why two drives for samples instead of one larger one?


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 4, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Just curious but what's wrong with the Zoom? Are they not a good brand? I mainly got it because all the ports were facing up which allowed me more space on my desk.


You're right; there isn't anything wrong with the Zoom. Zoom certainly has a good reputation and performs well. (Sound On Sound devotes a few paragraphs to the U-24 at the bottom of this article.) I guess it's not something I would reach for first when building a home studio; I'd want a unit that is heavier and more substantial. But as far as sound, it looks like there's no perceptible difference between it and other low end audio interfaces. Sorry for the ignorant statement.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 4, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Hi,
> Going from PC to MAC. I'm trying to make sure I have all the necessary equipment so I can get started as soon as my order arrives.
> In terms of SSDs, I'm gonna get two T7 drives exclusively for samples. Are these best to go directly into the USB-C ports?
> How about my audio interface? It is a Zoom u-24 and it is currently plugged into my PC's USB-A slot. Would this need to go into USB-C on the MAC?
> ...


Of course there are no USB-A ports on the Mac studio. I have a lot of USB-A stuff so I have a big powered hub just for that. You should be able to run your audio device on a hub, but if not you have to get an adapter.

I agree with Nick’s comment - why two drives? I have a MBP, not a Studio, but I got just one big internal drive and it’s working very well. I use HDMI for my external display, so plenty of USB-C ports for my use.

See how the Zoom works. See how reliable it is and how little latency you get. How good it sounds

good luck!


----------



## HCMarkus (Dec 4, 2022)

The Mac Studio has Two USB-A ports. I'd plug your USB audio interface in one of those.

T7s into USB-C ports.

Depending on your other peripherals, a USB Hub is likely to be required, and simpler than a bunch of USB-C to -A adaptors. As johnnybutter suggests, a powered hub might be a good idea.

I have a Mac Studio Ultra, which has two front-panel TB ports instead of USB ports. My Mac sits with its rear facing the door to my machine closet (at an angle, to avoid reflecting warm exhaust air back into the Mac), as this works the best in my situation. I've managed to use every port on the machine other than the card slot and headphone jack in the following manner:

*Front Thunderbolt Jacks (2):*

Audio Interface (Thunderbolt 3 to 2 adaptor > TB 2 Cable > MOTU 828ES)
Second Monitor (USB-C to Display Port adaptor > Display Port Cable)

*Rear Thunderbolt Jacks (4):*

NVMe Drive in Envoy Express Case
NVMe Drive in Envoy Express Case
USB-C to A Hub (unpowered) > Two USB3 SATA Bus-Powered SSDs
USB C to A Hub (unpowered) > Two Self-Powered Backup Hard Drives

*Rear USB A Jacks (2):*

USB A Hub (powered) > Peripherals (computer keyboard, mouse, Shuttle xPress, FaderPort, drum pads, 88, 61, 49 key keyboards, TEC breath controller, bluetooth dongle)

USB A hub (unpowered) > dongles (iLok)

*HDMI Port: Main Monitor

Ethernet Port: Network*


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 4, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> Audio Interface (Thunderbolt 3 to 2 adaptor > TB 2 Cable > MOTU 828ES)


Good to hear that this is working for you. I'm about to move from a 2012 iMac to a Mac Studio and was hoping to be able to continue to use my MOTU 16A like this.

I've also been eyeballing the CalDigig Thunderbolt 4 Element to expand the number of ports. I have a lot of hardware synths, drum machines, etc. that I want to be able to connect via USB. I was able to do so with my iMac.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 4, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> The Mac Studio has Two USB-A ports. I'd plug your USB audio interface in one of those.


ARG I had forgotten that. Sorry. Thanks HCMarkus


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 4, 2022)

jonnybutter said:


> Of course there are no USB-A ports on the Mac studio. I have a lot of USB-A stuff so I have a big powered hub just for that. You should be able to run your audio device on a hub, but if not you have to get an adapter.
> 
> I agree with Nick’s comment - why two drives?


Just to be complete, USB-C to -A adapters don't require taking out a second mortgage. 

Three for $7.xx


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 4, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Why two drives for samples instead of one larger one?


I already had a T7 on my desktop PC, bought an extra one since I want to keep my main drives in my PC in case I have to go back for whatever reason.


----------

